# My new door pod build



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I got a bug up my ass today and did some work on whats to become my new door pods. All in all, this took only about 2 hours to complete. I will update more as I go along. I am planning on getting the glassing done by this weekend. Then its on to the body filler and priming/painting. I will keep y'all posted as I go. Enjoy.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/518721/6


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

On those trucks, I would superglue the rings straight to the metal factory grill, stretch over the grill with grill cloth, glass that, and then fill the back side with chopped mat and cabosil. I could get a set finished in about 2 hours ready to paint...a tad less if you wanted vinyl.

Those look really sharp! If you wanted more midbass, there is enough room there to mount dual 6s and have the tweeter on a bridge between the mids.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> On those trucks, I would superglue the rings straight to the metal factory grill, stretch over the grill with grill cloth, glass that, and then fill the back side with chopped mat and cabosil. I could get a set finished in about 2 hours ready to paint...a tad less if you wanted vinyl.
> 
> Those look really sharp! If you wanted more midbass, there is enough room there to mount dual 6s and have the tweeter on a bridge between the mids.


Yeah, I have seen it done like that, however I am doing it this way as so I can refine my technique/knowledge of fabrication and gain experience. Its doenst really take me too long to do all of this, one weekend and I should be done. It gives me a chance to get out of the house....if you know what I mean.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Hey, I'm all for practicing to get your skills better...that's great. I think you are on the right path...they are looking great. And I understand about getting out of the house too...lol.


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

Great work. I'll be checking back for updates.


----------



## slow2.2sonoma (Jul 9, 2006)

thats some awesome work and very well planned out...


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

bump, did some more work yesterday on the baffles for the pods. I had hoped to get more done earlier, but you know how that goes. Besided my new bits just arrived in the mail on Wednesday so I had a chance to try them out. Hoping to get more done on them this weekend, but who knows...I may have too many "honey-dos" to complete before I can get to them. 

I am picking up my new DeWalt router tonight from Lowes. They had to order it in for me since they were out of stock on it. Its the DW618PK, whic has both the fixed base and plunge base. So I will get a chance to do some more damage with my new toys this weekend.  

I will update as the work progresses


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

nice work. I get jealous of people who can woodwork that well. They look like they're going to turn out excellent! Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Hi There (Mar 16, 2007)

You know, for a lot of us, the difference between "can" and "cannot" when it comes to a given install technique, is information. I don't just want to compliment your excellent work, I'd also like to thank you for making available your well thought out, clear, and comprehensive documentation. I know it's definitely more work to put it on the web for others, and it's appreciated.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

You know what the funny thing is that its not all that hard to do!!! I am in no way a professional or even semi-professional carpenter. Its only a hobby and I am seriously learning as I go! Having the right equipment really makes a difference. the single most important piece of "toolage" is a router.

thats why I try to do a complete job in describing the builds, so that anyone wanting to try their hand at it can follow along as easily as possible. 

Just get out there and do it!


----------



## ghart999 (Feb 8, 2006)

Any more progress made? Dying to see more pics.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

ghart999 said:


> Any more progress made? Dying to see more pics.


Not much, and here is why...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14136


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Great work. I have the same door panel in my truck. I've been thinking about doing two 6 1/2's in each door. This gives me some ideas.
John


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

ghart999 said:


> Any more progress made? Dying to see more pics.


Here is what I did on my lunch break  

I used my brad nailer to hold the rings in place for the midbass driver. I angled it up for imaging. It doesnt need to be too strong of a hold as it will get stronger as soon as the fleece and glass get going.

















the brads...









angle of the ring from the side...also you can see the small block I put there for the angle









Mock up of the driver in the ring and the tweeter in the mount. next step will be fleece and a few layers of glass


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Going to be nice.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

you going to run a grill?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I really like them.

The only thing that I would have done differently, would be to put a rabbet around each ring and the base of the pod. That way when you pull your cloth to it, you have a nice lip to staple to. This way you only have to put a swipe of filler over the staples once the resin has cured...you spent some time getting those rings to look good, and this would keep the insides looking great. Also it leaves a mechanical fastener to the ring under the glass.

Saves finishing work too.

But they look great as is.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I put a rabbet groove on the back side for the fleece. I did a first coat of resin tonight. The nice thing about these is I am only going to add fglass around the driver area, and only 1-2 layers at that. The rest of the pod doesnt need that much strength, and the fleece material is easy to sand down and fill with some Evercoat.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

more work done yesterday. I actually have already done a few coats of resin on the fleece, plus 1 layer of fiberglass around the mid bass ring for extra strength. I am sanding them down at the moment, then will add a splash of Evercoat Liteweight filler, then sand some more 

















and all the while, my inspiration while fabbing...


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Sweet. 

I need to find a glass project to do


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Damian,
Good to see you back in the saddle, doing more door pods! I nominate you as King of the Chevy Truck door pod. I think I've seen over a half dozen or more pods made by you, all of them being real nice. Keep up the good work!


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

shinjohn said:


> Hey Damian,
> Good to see you back in the saddle, doing more door pods! I nominate you as King of the Chevy Truck door pod. I think I've seen over a half dozen or more pods made by you, all of them being real nice. Keep up the good work!


Yay, I am the king!!
LOL

some of the pods I built were for other people. Its fun to hone in the skills and learn new things.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I wish I was your neighbor. You have some cool tools.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

ocuriel said:


> I wish I was your neighbor. You have some cool tools.


yeah I am fascinated with dewalt...:blush:


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

Damn you have some talent, why can't i know how to do that stuff geesh

rj


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

double postage


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

double postage again....

damn pc...


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

more progress (find the long story here: http://www.cardomain.com/ride/518721/6)










































fiberglass can sometimes be very sharp...


----------



## ghart999 (Feb 8, 2006)

Looking good. Do you think a dremel is strong enough to do what you use the dewalt for with the router bit?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

those are looking pretty sexy so far. how do you plan on finishing it. vinyl? your blood looks like paint lol. no blood no progress. Im always cutting my hands up everytime I work on my car.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

ghart999 said:


> Looking good. Do you think a dremel is strong enough to do what you use the dewalt for with the router bit?


not a chance. rotozip yes. dremel, no. unless you are talking one layer of 6 oz. weave glass. but not for heavy duty work. if you cant cut it with scissors, I wouldnt bother with a router bit in a dremel.


----------



## ghart999 (Feb 8, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> not a chance. rotozip yes. dremel, no. unless you are talking one layer of 6 oz. weave glass. but not for heavy duty work. if you cant cut it with scissors, I wouldnt bother with a router bit in a dremel.


Well I just came back from Sears and picked up a Craftsmen version of a rotozip for $50. Should do the job now. Damian, what router bit do you use for this? I forgot what they are called and need to pick one up.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

A flush trim bit is what you need. Can get them in spirals (major money) or straight cutting, which is what most people use).



ghart999 said:


> Well I just came back from Sears and picked up a Craftsmen version of a rotozip for $50. Should do the job now. Damian, what router bit do you use for this? I forgot what they are called and need to pick one up.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

ghart999 said:


> Well I just came back from Sears and picked up a Craftsmen version of a rotozip for $50. Should do the job now. Damian, what router bit do you use for this? I forgot what they are called and need to pick one up.


Take that back to Sears and go to Home Depot or Lowes and get the Dewalt rotary tool. I paid $63 for mine at Lowes.

thats a flush trim bit, click here.
http://www.routerbits.com/cgi-routerbits/sr.cgi?1181924303_30472+34

Its used for making a flushed trim cut (go figure) on laminates. The roller bearing is your guide and the cutting edge will cut only out to where the rolling bearing edge is. You can change out the bearings to different diameters, thus making your cut edge offset or larger that the edge the bearing is rolling on. 
I hope that made sense


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Being an owner of a dremel, Rotozip, and router, if I had to do it again, I think I would have rather bought a trim router instead of the Rotozip, for a little more versatility and stability. Power is probably close to the same. The dremel is indispensible for the small stuff, and if you woodwork, you need a nice full sized router for general work.

My complaint with the Rotozip/rotary tools is that the base is not very stable/solid, so it's not easy to use the tool unless you are freehanding. Just a thought.


----------



## ghart999 (Feb 8, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> Take that back to Sears and go to Home Depot or Lowes and get the Dewalt rotary tool. I paid $63 for mine at Lowes.
> 
> thats a flush trim bit, click here.
> http://www.routerbits.com/cgi-routerbits/sr.cgi?1181924303_30472+34
> ...


Alright I will check out the Dewalt you have....

So with the flush trim bits, would the bit generally come with differtent size bearing or do I need to buy these separate? Also I assume I definately need a router table to do the flush trim and roundover stuff right?

Plus I assume I could not use a router table for the jasper jig. That needs to be freehand.

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

ghart999 said:


> Alright I will check out the Dewalt you have....
> 
> So with the flush trim bits, would the bit generally come with differtent size bearing or do I need to buy these separate? Also I assume I definately need a router table to do the flush trim and roundover stuff right?
> 
> ...


You might be able to find the flush trim "set" which is the blade and different sized bearings. However I personally have not found a reason to swap out my bearings as I dont want use this bit for anything other than flush trimming. If I need a different cut, I use a different bit altogether.

But yes, you can get different bearings as well. They are held on by an allen screw.

I dont use a router table, I sometimes just work the piece itself freehand, or for a quick fix to a table, I simply put my router on my workbench upside down and run the mdf over the bit that way. And yes, I have done that to make circles too, using the jasper jig.

But I only do this with smaller easy to work with pieces of mdf. The larger ones you need to run the jig freehand. However its really easy. the jig comes with a pilot hole pin that holds it in place, all you do is swing the router around and voila...it cuts on its own!

you drill a pilot hole in the center of your circle, the place the pin in the appropriate hole on the jig, and here is the fun part...you put it in the hole (hee hee). Then start your router and swing the router around, letting the jig do the work for you. YOu are going to want to put the MDF on top of an old piece of wood, cause the bit will penetrate through as you are cutting. You dont want to hit your nice workbench top and cut it up, or worse, damage your bit on anything under the mdf you are working on.


----------



## ghart999 (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah I guess I see no reason for diff size bearing either. Just being a nerd. So not router table huh? OK. I actually just found a $20 used one from craigs list which I might pick up anyway.

One more, do use rabbeting bits all for anything. I know these can be used to make flush rings by only needing a single piece of wood instead of gluing 2 together. But I guess you would need multiple bits for each depth and width cut. Any other uses for such bits?

What about any other bits I might ever use? Just want to make sure I ordered all the buts I might use in one order.

So I have the following:
Spiral upcut bit
Flush Trim
Round Over
Chamfer


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

ghart999 said:


> Yeah I guess I see no reason for diff size bearing either. Just being a nerd. So not router table huh? OK. I actually just found a $20 used one from craigs list which I might pick up anyway.
> 
> One more, do use rabbeting bits all for anything. I know these can be used to make flush rings by only needing a single piece of wood instead of gluing 2 together. But I guess you would need multiple bits for each depth and width cut. Any other uses for such bits?
> 
> ...



chit for that price, get the table. 

the rabbeting bit is nice to have for flush mounting your drivers. I bought the rabbeting "set" that came with different bearing sizes. They can also be used to make the groove to flush the fleece in the mdf when glassing.
http://www.routerbits.com/cgi-routerbits/sr.cgi?1181928486_25016+26


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Latest work...as always, full build tutorial can be found "aqui buey"
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/518721/6

pinoles filled in with Evercoat Glaze Coat flowable glazing putty, sanded down with first 180 grit, then 220 and 400 before primer









primer coat









First top coat followed by a few more then clear coat. Comparo with the unfinished pod.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Just gorgeous mang. Absolutely amazing fab and finishing skills.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

MiloX said:


> Just gorgeous mang. Absolutely amazing fab and finishing skills.


Well I have to say that the second one will come out better, this is the first time I have attempted painting the pods. I usually cover them in vinyl. However it was fun to learn how to finish and paint them. It takes a lot of man hours and a lot of sanding. Because of all of the curves and corners, it was hard to use my DeWalt orbital sander, so most of the sanding was done by hand... 

However, I learned a new skill and plan on practicing to make my next pair come out even better.


----------



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

Excellent work!


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Damn nice work!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Your skill is inspiring, the contours are just riveting to look at!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, very nice!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

ghart999 said:


> One more, do use rabbeting bits all for anything. I know these can be used to make flush rings by only needing a single piece of wood instead of gluing 2 together.


The thing to watch out for here is depth of the mounting baffle. For subwoofers and large midbass drivers you want to keep the thickness of the baffle to at least 1/2". So unless you find 1" MDF at your local store you are best off sticking to the 2-piece method...especially for subwoofers which should have a 3/4" mounting baffle.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Almost done....
latest progress. I dont really like the color, but I can live with them like that for a while. I am tired of not having any muzak in my truck. So maybe next year I will get a bug up my arse to sand them down with 400 grit then reshoot some color, then clear coat. I still need to use some rubbing/buffing compound to get a real good shine, however I like how shiny they are now.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> fiberglass can sometimes be very sharp...


Nice !! you made my friend Sick..lol
So what you doin with the old Chevy Door pods?
I got dibs!
Love your work man..
Peace Troy


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> So what you doin with the old Chevy Door pods?
> I got dibs!
> Love your work man..
> Peace Troy


If you want them, you can have them. They are custom made for when I ran my DynAudio 240gt set. Just pay shipping.
I actually might be in the Chino Valley area (Paulden) scouting for 200 acres of land to build a greenhouse on.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Very nice...willl you have grils on the mids?

also did you use a gun or a spray can to paint those pods?



very nice work.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> Very nice...willl you have grils on the mids?
> 
> also did you use a gun or a spray can to paint those pods?
> 
> ...


Yes, there are grills, check the earlier pages for pics of the grill (or maybe the link I posted too). Its the grill that came with the mids.

I feel so much better about the paint job now that you asked if I used a gun....it was rattle can work.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Very nice for a rattle can..sorry to make you feel good about the paint job I bet they look like **** in person.....does that help?



How do you like the SSCS6 set? I am doing a install in a quad ram soon and those will be in the doors. powered off of a Aura RPM 2300


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> How do you like the SSCS6 set? I am doing a install in a quad ram soon and those will be in the doors. powered off of a Aura RPM 2300


They are very clean.


----------



## ghart999 (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks great Damian.


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2007)

I followed your door pod build on GMFS. These are awesome 

Wanna make me some?


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

mikey said:


> I followed your door pod build on GMFS. These are awesome
> 
> Wanna make me some?



If you send me some Russian River Brewing beers then perhaps...


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> If you send me some Russian River Brewing beers then perhaps...


That can be arranged.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

mikey said:


> That can be arranged.


A growler of each:

Pliny the Elder
Damnation
Salvation


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> A growler of each:
> 
> Pliny the Elder
> Damnation
> Salvation


I'll have to see if they carry that at BevMo...


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

mikey said:


> I'll have to see if they carry that at BevMo...


Err, or direct from RR would be nice, they are in Santa Rosa, near you....

I have a Bevmo less than 45 min away from me in 1000 Oaks


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2007)

Hrm...

I wonder if I could get them to package and ship it for me.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

you are making me sick also, that **** is great!!!!

can you build me some rings?????


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

rjcastr said:


> can you build me some rings?????


yes, please pm me....


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

I've been watching this thread since it was started. AzGrower, your pods are some of the best I've ever seen. I'm halfway tempted to buy a 2000 Chevrolet Silverado just so I can pay you to build me a set.  

Keep up the good work!

JD


----------

